# Who Has The Best PC



## T4C Fantasy (May 9, 2012)

Does anyone know anyone on the forums that is known for building with the most overly reviewed parts and going crazy with it, like for example 1500watt psu 4x680/hd7970? 2x xeons or 3960x and like 64gb quad channel ddr3-2800 ram lol


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 9, 2012)

Mydog	4xEVGA GTX680s SLI	i7 3960X@5.0Ghz	 
Akrian	HD7970x3	 i7 2600k @ 4.8 ghz


----------



## Frick (May 9, 2012)

Why? Fitseries built crazy machines for people for a while, but not anymore.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 9, 2012)

Probably Trolling !!!
My Machine(Dick) is Bigger/better than yours


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 9, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Does anyone know anyone on the forums that is known for getting the very latest and greatest parts and going crazy with it, like for example 1500watt psu 4x680/hd7970? 2x xeons or 3960x and like 64gb quad channel ddr3-2800 ram lol



Erocker, Cadaveca normally have nice setups. However having "All the best" doesn't mean you are the fastest. A lot of it is in the tuning.....Erocker and Dave happen to be good at tuning also 

Look at my rig. Its very modest. However she runs extremely well and does what shes designed for PERFECTLY. 99% of games I can max out with ease.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 9, 2012)

I have a Intel Socket 370 motherboard with a celeron 667mhz CPU and 2x256 SDram.... does that count as the best?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 9, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have a Intel Socket 370 motherboard with a celeron 667mhz CPU and 2x256 SDram.... does that count as the best?



No, cause im rocking one of these  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_80486


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 9, 2012)

rofl !


----------



## D007 (May 9, 2012)

Well I can't use anyone elses, so as far as I'm concerned, mine is the best..lol..


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 9, 2012)

D007 said:


> Well I can't use anyone elses, so as far as I'm concerned, mine is the best..lol..


You misspelled NVIDIA in your system specs.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 9, 2012)

i updated my system specs, they vary because when i fold i cant put in max settings i get bsods and they are completely random, i noticed i get them less frequently based on how low the core was, at 1125MHz like every 30 minutes, 1100 1 hour, 1075 2 hours 30 minutes, on 1050 now


----------



## D007 (May 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You misspelled NVIDIA in your system specs.



 
Thanks for that...
Better?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 9, 2012)

D007 said:


> Thanks for that...
> Better?



oh much better


----------



## D007 (May 9, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> oh much better





I'm going to leave it like that I think... 

Ok I feel like I'm derailing something.. If there was, ever really a direction, for this thread, in the first place..lol..

But yea, some of these fellers, have rigs that are just insane. You name it, they have done it.. 

Water.. Done..
Liquid nitrogen.. Done..
Submerged in vegetable oil.. Done..
Hard Mods.. Done..
Quad-SLI.. Done..
Multi-CPU.. Done..
If they can do it, it's been done here, by someone, or a few someones.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 9, 2012)

D007 said:


> Thanks for that...
> Better?



I suppose Your position in the "Emacs vs vi" war is quite clear now. /_____/


----------



## D007 (May 9, 2012)

Vinska said:


> I suppose Your position in the "Emacs vs vi" war is quite clear now. /_____/



I  Vi.. 

I wish I had the money to sli up another 680.
Man I do ok, but I'd have to like, stop wasting money, to afford the stuff, some of yas buy..
I just can't do that..


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 9, 2012)

mines the best, isnt it


----------



## cadaveca (May 9, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Does anyone know anyone on the forums that is known for getting the very latest and greatest parts and going crazy with it, like for example 1500watt psu 4x680/hd7970? 2x xeons or 3960x and like 64gb quad channel ddr3-2800 ram lol



You know, those types of rigs aren't too common, really.


I have 3960X, 32 GB @ 2133 MHz, and triple 6950's(except one is off for RMA), but i think there's at least 3 or 4 faster rigs here using GTX680/HD7970 and 3930K's.

Alas, my rig doesn't count, as it's mostly review samples.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 9, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Alas, my rig doesn't count, as it's mostly review samples.



I guess I'm out as well then


----------



## Solaris17 (May 9, 2012)

ya i was about to say thats hard because i dont think reviewers count.


----------



## W1zzard (May 9, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> ya i was about to say thats hard because i dont think reviewers count.



and i was just about to post a pic of my boxes full of graphics cards


----------



## KieX (May 9, 2012)

Only 2x 560Ti here to mention for graphics cards. But if I combined all the parts from my crunchers could have fit out my SR-2 with 24threads, 64GB RAM, 180GB(3x 60GB) SSD in RAID0.

But well, some fellow crunchers/folders would have stuff to easily shadow that.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 9, 2012)

I think everyone is applicable here, the OP didn't ask who you had to kill or how many of your offspring you sold to get it, just who has it


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 9, 2012)

hahah


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 9, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> and i was just about to post a pic of my boxes full of graphics cards



You just like to show that photo off, don't you


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 9, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> I think everyone is applicable here, the OP didn't ask who you had to kill or how many of your offspring you sold to get it, just who has it



He asked for a $$$$$MONEY$$$$$$$ rig, but the $$$$MONEY$$$$ rig is gonna get curb stomped by someone with a well tuned overclocked rig. 

Really just a battle of who has the best 24/7 cooling


----------



## cadaveca (May 9, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> I think everyone is applicable here, the OP didn't ask who you had to kill or how many of your offspring you sold to get it, just who has it





Dippyskoodlez said:


> He asked for a $$$$$MONEY$$$$$$$ rig, but the $$$$MONEY$$$$ rig is gonna get curb stomped by someone with a well tuned overclocked rig.
> 
> Really just a battle of who has the best 24/7 cooling



Actually, he asked is anyone here is known to build such rigs, and in such a case, there are only a few options, none of which are really in this thread yet. Having a nice rig now doesn't mean you're known to be "that guy that buys top-level gear on every release".


In that instance, I'd be one of those. Highend ATI/AMD GPUs bought on launch day for the past 6 gnereations, CPUs too, but not in the past 18 months, nope. I am no longer one of "them".


----------



## sneekypeet (May 9, 2012)

I was just saying there is no reason to discriminate.


----------



## cadaveca (May 9, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> I was just saying there is no reason to discriminate.



Meh. He asked who builds such rigs, not who has them? Depends on how you read the OP.




Actually, I'm wrong. Oh well.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 9, 2012)

ahh reviewers  have sponsors?, but there must be some out there... i mean thats why i would like to see them because they are not common at all


----------



## cadaveca (May 9, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> ahh reviewers  have sponsors?, but there must be some out there... i mean thats why i would like to see them because they are not common at all



Actually, when i became a reviewer, I stopped buying high-end hardware, so I can be of no help any more...I got pics of previous builds, nearly all watercooled, but that's no fun as they are already posted here in other threads. Parts aren't sponsored, per se, everythnig i got was used in reviews, and now I keep them so I can update numbers in the future. 



But if W1zz and I got together, I'm sure between us we'd have one killer rig.  He's got VGAs...I got CPUs and boards.


----------



## 20mmrain (May 9, 2012)

Having the Best PC is subjective.... For example... I have GTX 680's in SLI water cooled.... a i7 2600K that is freaking amazing when it comes to overclocking..... and not to mention Raided SSD's plus the rest of my system is on water. I love my system!! 

Is it fast??? Yes!!!
Is it pretty and all decked out with all the bells and whistles??? Yes!!! 
Is it considered a higher end modern system??? Yes!!!
Does it do what I needed too??? Yes!!!

But all of these questions don't matter...compared to the last one I am going to ask. Am I happy with it??? And that answer would be....Yes!!!

If you are happy with your machine and it does what you need.... I would consider that the best PC in the world. Because it's the best one for you!


----------



## D007 (May 9, 2012)

If you're going to quote someone. Quote them accurately plz.



T4C Fantasy said:


> Does anyone know anyone on the forums that is known "*for getting *"the very latest and greatest parts and going crazy with it, like for example 1500watt psu 4x680/hd7970? 2x xeons or 3960x and like 64gb quad channel ddr3-2800 ram lol


Getting, not building, or stealing or humping.. Just getting..

I can "get" all kinds of stuff. Doesn't mean I know how to build a pc..


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 9, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Meh. He asked who builds such rigs, not who has them? Depends on how you read the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> getting the very latest and greatest parts



Its quite subjective. I would consider a 2500K going for monster overclocks to be more "latest and greatest" than having a Sandy-bridge-E running stock. Only difference may be cache and HT but performance wise, the 2500K would be the greatest. I was trying to imply, $$$ does not buy the "greatest" all the time (unless you have too much and just overkill the highest end parts.).

The question really just boils down to do you want to ask for someone that has enough money to just splurge on overkill everything, or a strategic way to surpass the performance?


----------



## cadaveca (May 9, 2012)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> The question really just boils down to do you want to ask for someone that has enough money to just splurge on overkill everything, or a strategic way to surpass the performance?



+1.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 9, 2012)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Its quite subjective. I would consider a 2500K going for monster overclocks to be more "latest and greatest" than having a Sandy-bridge-E running stock. Only difference may be cache and HT but performance wise, the 2500K would be the greatest. I was trying to imply, $$$ does not buy the "greatest" all the time (unless you have too much and just overkill the highest end parts.).
> 
> The question really just boils down to do you want to ask for someone that has enough money to just splurge on overkill everything, or a strategic way to surpass the performance?



what if you can do both?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 9, 2012)

D007 said:


> If you're going to quote someone. Quote them accurately plz.
> 
> 
> Getting, not building, or stealing or humping.. Just getting..
> ...



fixed


----------



## cadaveca (May 9, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> what if you can do both?





Not sure if serious...





That's what overclocking used to be all about, but OEMs have greatly limited the skills needed to get a decently optimized rig. Unless you are tweaking memory subtimings, which very very few people do, there's really nothing that can differentiate between one rig to the next.

Perfect example is the ASUS Z77 ROG boards, with like 25 profiles for different memory ICs...no skill required at all with those boards. I mean sure, there's something to be said about choosing your components wisely, but even that doesn't realyl require much "skill" at building PCs.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 9, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Not sure if serious...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i guess that would be understandable, but how come we dont see people with power7 gaming pcs etc...  or  not even for just gaming, but for folding, we have so many amazing folders and crunchers here on the forums why doesnt anyone satisfy their folding needs with rarely reviewed parts.


----------



## cadaveca (May 9, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> i guess that would be understandable, but how come we dont see people with power7 gaming pcs etc...  or  not even for just gaming, but for folding, we have so many amazing folders and crunchers here on the forums why doesnt anyone satisfy their folding needs with rarely reviewed parts.



Most cannot afford to, I would think. I know that if it wasn't for doing reviews, I'd probably not have the rig I do today. Things changed greatly after the "ecomony collapse" or whatever, before that there was always lots of high-end rig all over, but not so much any more.


When it comes to folding, even stuff from 8 years ago can run the client, so its very easy get a folding farm going for relatively cheap. We do have a fairly large crowd of crunching guys that share parts and such too, so it's much more a community thing that having a high perforamcne PC is.


----------



## Lionheart (May 9, 2012)

Is my rig worthy for this thread or should I go sit in the corner and eat a cookie


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 9, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> Is my rig worthy for this thread or should I go sit in the corner and eat a cookie



ours is pretty similar hows the 920? i hear x58 is a very reliable chipset

FYI: i never had the chance to experiance that chipset, i went straight from a Pentium 4 HT 3.4GHZ 478pin 2GB DDR1, no pci-e slot ATI Radeon HD4350 pci pc to the rig u see in my system specs... thats a huge leap from 1 system to 1 system lol

Fun Fact: i still use this Pentium 4 computer to run my website, my game server, and other things you wouldnt expect a rig like that to be doing.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 9, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> what if you can do both?



Thats what I put the exception in for at the end 

It's all in the hands of the overclocker; different people can pull different numbers out of their rear end, even with the exact same gear.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 9, 2012)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Thats what I put the exception in for at the end
> 
> It's all in the hands of the overclocker; different people can pull different numbers out of their rear end, even with the exact same gear.



just like a built engine block noone will have the same exact compression ratio.


----------



## Lionheart (May 9, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> ours is pretty similar hows the 920? i hear x58 is a very reliable chipset
> 
> FYI: i never had the chance to experiance that chipset, i went straight from a Pentium 4 HT 3.4GHZ 478pin 2GB DDR1, no pci-e slot ATI Radeon HD4350 pci pc to the rig u see in my system specs... thats a huge leap from 1 system to 1 system lol
> 
> Fun Fact: i still use this Pentium 4 computer to run my website, my game server, and other things you wouldnt expect a rig like that to be doing.



Nice 920 still going strong and yes, to me X58 is a reliable chipset and still is, I have no need to upgrade to a new platform, this handles all games at max settings with ease 

The i7 920 was the favourite back in the day (2009 & 2010) but now it's the 2500K & 2600K and I can see why, they rape, wouldn't mind one but no need really  I'm happy with what I got


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 10, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> Nice 920 still going strong and yes, to me X58 is a reliable chipset and still is, I have no need to upgrade to a new platform, this handles all games at max settings with ease
> 
> The i7 920 was the favourite back in the day (2009 & 2010) but now it's the 2500K & 2600K and I can see why, they rape, wouldn't mind one but no need really  I'm happy with what I got



which cpus are the ones to look out for that will bottleneck a hd7970


----------



## TRWOV (May 10, 2012)

I have a 7950* AGP.* 

I rule.


----------



## jgrahl (May 10, 2012)

People often give me random amounts of money to build PC's for them.  The first question I always ask is, "what do you intend to do with your PC?"  Then I build it and everyone is always content or impressed.  So, having all of the best hardware does not matter, it's how you use it.


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 10, 2012)

Mines the best.. for me.. for what i use it for.. and what i was willing to spend


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 10, 2012)

jgrahl said:


> People often give me random amounts of money to build PC's for them.  The first question I always ask is, "what do you intend to do with your PC?"  Then I build it and everyone is always content or impressed.  So, having all of the best hardware does not matter, it's how you use it.



yea but you could be one of them second life drones that do nothing but play second life all day with a 8500GT... and they think that their $1200 HP PC is so awesome and they are impressed but to a gamer you can see the mind numbing lag that "they" blame on the internet connection.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 10, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Mydog	4xEVGA GTX680s SLI	i7 3960X@5.0Ghz
> Akrian	HD7970x3	 i7 2600k @ 4.8 ghz



I am pretty sure those are two of the "best" systems on tpu right now.


----------



## cadaveca (May 10, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I am pretty sure those are two of the "best" systems on tpu right now.



WEll, i tend to differ in that opinion:



			
				Mydog said:
			
		

> And here's the 3960X rig, yes this is how I run it 24/7 for now
> 
> minus two of the GTX 680's



So he's only running two 680s in that rig, and i think there's a couple of other users with dual 680's and 3930K as well; which rig is actually better will be a tough sell, nevermind that he's not running 5 GHz anymore either. I'd say that 20mmrain's rig with dual 680's watercooled may give Mydog's current X79 build a run for it's money.




			
				Akrian said:
			
		

> My current triplefire fails misirably in Skyrim and New vegas, when according to afterburner the gpu 3 is just sleeping, and gpu's 1 and 2 are going all over the place from 0% usage ( on both) to 70% usage on both, each location seems to trigger something in the driver that begins this crazy cycle.



Akrian's rig is broken..or at least, drivers are. That makes it not as powerful as you'd think. I tihnk this is what the OP is kinda hinting at now...


----------



## jgrahl (May 10, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> yea but you could be one of them second life drones that do nothing but play second life all day with a 8500GT... and they think that their $1200 HP PC is so awesome and they are impressed but to a gamer you can see the mind numbing lag that "they" blame on the internet connection.



I don't play Second Life.  No one I know does.  I don't know anyone with a $1200 HP PC.  Most people buy HP PCs because they are cheap.  I only build from parts and never purchase from companies like Dell or HP or Acer.  I don't understand the lag reference and I'm not entirely sure what you are saying.

My close gaming friends all have custom built PC's with multiple video cards or multiple SSD's or overclocked processors or multiple terabytes of storage.  They build them to suit their needs.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 10, 2012)

jgrahl said:


> I don't play Second Life.  No one I know does.  I don't know anyone with a $1200 HP PC.  Most people buy HP PCs because they are cheap.  I only build from parts and never purchase from companies like Dell or HP or Acer.  I don't understand the lag reference and I'm not entirely sure what you are saying.
> 
> My close gaming friends all have custom built PC's with multiple video cards or multiple SSD's or overclocked processors or multiple terabytes of storage.  They build them to suit their needs.



oh it wasnt about you or who you may know, just a referance, that i have seen personally... this pc 

HP Pavilion Elite 9150f

all companies take advantage of people who just dont know any better.... this pc was rated  as a great gaming pc by hp lol


----------



## Lionheart (May 10, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> which cpus are the ones to look out for that will bottleneck a hd7970



They are all pretty much the same, just different default clock speeds

In my experience if its over 3.6Ghz or higher then I don't notice any bottlenecks at all really, I'm at 3.4Ghz and still plays Shogun 2, BF3, Metro 2033, Final Doom laugh, Supreme Commander 2 & Starcraft II smoothly


----------



## Solaris17 (May 10, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> oh it wasnt about you or who you may know, just a referance, that ai have seen personally... this pc
> 
> HP Pavilion Elite 9150f
> 
> all companies take advantage of people who just dont know any better.... this pc was rated  as a great gaming pc by hp lol



and the question the OP asks takes advantage of peoples ego. its the same deal. 

i have to compliment your first thread being one of the biggest arguments in tech. without moderator control or in some cases the lacktheirof this thread could go on for quite sometime with people throwing their blown out per-portions of their systems self worth.


----------



## jgrahl (May 10, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> oh it wasnt about you or who you may know, just a referance, that ai have seen personally... this pc
> 
> HP Pavilion Elite 9150f
> 
> all companies take advantage of people who just dont know any better.... this pc was rated  as a great gaming pc by hp lol



Yeah, exactly the reason why I tell people to have one custom built.  I point out that there is usually at least one or two components that are sub-par for gaming.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 10, 2012)

Best can be construed as many different things.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 10, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Best can be construed as many different things.



i could split the thread into 2 variables, who here in this forum builds the most efficient folding pcs, and who builds the most efficient gaming pcs.


----------



## phill (May 10, 2012)

I was PM'd about this thread and thought I'd drop a line in 

I do love how good PC's have got, I mean I have had my i7's now for nearly 3 years (sadly probably only used them getting close to a year...) and I think that they are still doing me proud..  True they are clocked high ish, as they are both clocked to over 4.4Ghz for everyday usage but then, why not??

I've wondered about upgrading to the newer Sandy Bridge 25/600K systems and then the newer 3930K and now the 'newer' 3740k' or whatever it is but the thing in even with TRI SLI 580's (all stock clocked I may add) and 3 30" Dell panels (I am tempted to get another two as I have another one sat in my house mates room.....) to feed at 7680 x 1600, I see no need whatsoever!!
Every game I play and put in either of the i7 rigs works without a fuss, without slow down and I just have no reason to upgrade.  I did have a few times where I bought a few new graphics cards and sold them on afterwards as I wasn't able to use them because I still didn't have the systems built (long story) but when the 3Gb 580's came out I snapped them up..

I was gutted when Nvidia only put 2Gb of ram on the 680, granted yes they are releasing the 4Gb versions, but why didn't they do that in the first place??  Its their flagship card, it should have all the bells and whistles as far as I'm concerned..  At the moment, from the 580's I think the 7970's appear to be the better way to go..  As for the prices, I thought we where already ripped off enough over in the UK as it is but damn.....

But again, best PC out there??  Very much doubt it.  Higher clocked, more graphics cards, more ram and goodness knows what else in peoples rigs making mine just a bit of a PC Chips setup in comparison I'm sure....


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 10, 2012)

phill said:


> I was PM'd about this thread and thought I'd drop a line in
> 
> I do love how good PC's have got, I mean I have had my i7's now for nearly 3 years (sadly probably only used them getting close to a year...) and I think that they are still doing me proud..  True they are clocked high ish, as they are both clocked to over 4.4Ghz for everyday usage but then, why not??
> 
> ...



this was a good post, detailed, gets to the point. and this made me laugh 
"As for the prices, I thought we where already ripped off enough over in the UK as it is but damn....."

Edit: but atleast you get the better Top Gear. ^^
Edit 2: which I'm watching right now BTW.


----------



## phill (May 10, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> this was a good post, detailed, gets to the point. and this made me laugh
> "As for the prices, I thought we where already ripped off enough over in the UK as it is but damn....."
> 
> Edit: but atleast you get the better Top Gear. ^^
> Edit 2: which I'm watching right now BTW.



Top Gear is one hell of a bonus but it still doesn't get away from the fact we are always ripped off!!    I think they have a live show coming up soon... I'm hoping to get to go to that!!  

Anyways.... 
I mean one of these 690's that have come out, £900....  £900....  I mean I thought it would get cheaper with two cards on there not more expensive?!!?!  Also what happens when we get the 4Gb version..  That must be like £1200 or something stupid??  If it means me going back to ATI because they are cheaper so be it!! 
Which reminds me, how on earth am I going to say to the girl friend that our new born baby won't be able to have nappies one week cos I bought a £1200 graphics card??  I seriously doubt that'll go down too well.... 

If anything I think I'll upgrade my CPU etc before my GPU's...  I'm not going to buy anything until we have an Octo core out as to be honest, what's the point in upgrading for anything less??


----------



## douglatins (May 10, 2012)

omg srlsy so many views here?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 10, 2012)

phill said:


> Top Gear is one hell of a bonus but it still doesn't get away from the fact we are always ripped off!!    I think they have a live show coming up soon... I'm hoping to get to go to that!!
> 
> Anyways....
> I mean one of these 690's that have come out, £900....  £900....  I mean I thought it would get cheaper with two cards on there not more expensive?!!?!  Also what happens when we get the 4Gb version..  That must be like £1200 or something stupid??  If it means me going back to ATI because they are cheaper so be it!!
> ...



i told myself that sandy bridge was going to be my last upgrade then wtf happens? haswell, and maxwell to come out in 2013 and maxwell to the rumors to be 14x!?! faster than Fermi... if this isn't just a rumor and a fact then i will have lied to myself and i will be getting those chips... well haswell because it just sounds like it would go well with the maxwell .


----------



## phill (May 10, 2012)

See I never know what to do with PC stuff cos it always gets surpassed so damn fast!!

I suppose in a way I wasn't going to let my 580's go when I upgraded them for like £200 each (EVGA, 3Gb, 10 year warranty and all that jazz) so I'm giving them away and building some new rigs for our boys and my friends brother!!  He's already got a PC upgrade coming that he doesn't know about....  (more on that later if anyone is interested...  I'm guessing here, but we do have a rig building thread on the forum??)

Anyways I digress... 
Next upgrade will be newer CPU/ram/motherboard followed by or with at least 3Gb GPUs for my small res and 3 of them as well as 8 M4 SSD's...  That'll hopefully make things a little faster and also knock down the power usage of my 8 Seagate Cheetah drives I have in my rig at the moment 
Damn, might have to upgrade the Adaptec 5805 and sell the 5405........

Its just never ending!!!!


----------



## micropage7 (May 10, 2012)

the best pc?
maybe the best pc that you could have not the best of all
for me my pc is the best since its all that i could have and meet what i need


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 10, 2012)

phill said:


> See I never know what to do with PC stuff cos it always gets surpassed so damn fast!!
> 
> I suppose in a way I wasn't going to let my 580's go when I upgraded them for like £200 each (EVGA, 3Gb, 10 year warranty and all that jazz) so I'm giving them away and building some new rigs for our boys and my friends brother!!  He's already got a PC upgrade coming that he doesn't know about....  (more on that later if anyone is interested...  I'm guessing here, but we do have a rig building thread on the forum??)
> 
> ...



i was looking on amd blog the other day and noticed they are advertising dirt showdown...dude the graphics looks ridiculous... just by the way the sparks  flare out of the fender and the dust bowls out from the drift makes it look like its going to take a serious gaming card to render those images in real time.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 10, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> i could split the thread into 2 variables, who here in this forum builds the most efficient folding pcs, and who builds the most efficient gaming pcs.



the team captains could probably point you to it. i think im starting to understand were your going with this. I have to say i believe the question is too direct. Such PC builds in these forums tend too come to life from the ideas of many others. 

someone will start a thread. i need the best gaming pc possible.

many people will respond with lists.

the lists are discussed and the final list is drawn from the encompassed knowledge and ideas from the various people. their is no one person anyone turns too for information on high end PC parts.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 10, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> the team captains could probably point you to it. i think im starting to understand were your going with this. I have to say i believe the question is too direct. Such PC builds in these forums tend too come to life from the ideas of many others.
> 
> someone will start a thread. i need the best gaming pc possible.
> 
> ...



this is true everywhere you look, but when i look im always late to the party, i see the thread.... wtf is a Voodoo5 6000.... then i see date on thread 2003.. like wtf haha


----------



## angelhunter (May 10, 2012)

my Timex Sinclair out rocks all these systems with or without the rampack on it


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 10, 2012)

angelhunter said:


> my Timex Sinclair out rocks all these systems with or without the rampack on it
> http://i366.photobucket.com/albums/oo105/angel_hunter_designs/Timex-Sinclair_1000.jpg



nice calculator you got there


----------



## angelhunter (May 10, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> nice calculator you got there



calculator... LOL its a full computer


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 10, 2012)

angelhunter said:


> calculator... LOL its a full computer



was sarcasm but i wont make a big deal about it... lol


----------



## phill (May 10, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> someone will start a thread. i need the best gaming pc possible.
> 
> many people will respond with lists.



For the best PC possible, you'll have to tell us what you want it to do..

Do you want gaming?  Do you need it for apps?  Storage? etc..

If your specific and tell us the budget you want us to work to, then we can all suggest something..  Otherwise its like playing with fanstasy....

I built mine when I didn't really have a budget, I still don't really as I just hate spending money twice and having to waste it, so I just try to get the best I possibly can for what I need it to do...  I doubt I'll ever be any different


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 10, 2012)

Nice topic  

There's lots of awesome rigs in this forum, and some of them are truly out of this world both in terms of build quality, raw power and sheer originality, IMHO it would be nearly impossible to pick just one rig from all the amazing builds at TPU. 

To me, the best PC would be... every single one of them  People here have put a lot of effort in building their systems and sharing them with our community, so every system here deserves to be the best to whoever built it and uses it for gaming, folding, watching porn or whatever 

Nothing beats sharing our passion for fast hardware, gaming, and helping other people out with their hardware questions and that's what makes TPU great 

Just my two cents


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 10, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> Nice topic
> 
> There's lots of awesome rigs in this forum, and some of them are truly out of this world both in terms of build quality, raw power and sheer originality, IMHO it would be nearly impossible to pick just one rig from all the amazing builds at TPU.
> 
> ...



you got my thanks on watching porn... the EXACT reason i bought a $549 video card.. gotta get them frames rates up... along with other things


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 10, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> you got my thanks on watching porn... the EXACT reason i bought a $549 video card.. gotta get them frames rates up... along with other things



Exactly, in the end, that's why we spend so much money on this "hobby" LMAO

Awesome pun btw!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 10, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> Exactly, in the end, that's why we spend so much money on this "hobby" LMAO
> 
> Awesome pun btw!



haha omg true story... when i told my brother that i was buying a 549 dollar graphics card he was like WHAT! it better come with happy endings!


----------



## DannibusX (May 10, 2012)

Not crazyeyesreaper.  His shit's always broke.  You should hear him talk about it on teamspeak.


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 11, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Does anyone know anyone on the forums that is known for building with the most overly reviewed parts and going crazy with it, like for example 1500watt psu 4x680/hd7970? 2x xeons or 3960x and like 64gb quad channel ddr3-2800 ram lol



Every forum will have some sort of "elite" build by a person or group.

To find the very best builds, you don't have to look any further than Million Dollar PC:
http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/

It's great that some people can afford to build crazy rigs with tons of money invested, but that doesn't have any comparison to some of the builds MDPC has. Heck, there are builds on MDPC that are obviously low cost (part wise), but the attention to detail and ideas some of these people come up with is just incredible.

Example: Fits at one point had one of the best rigs (performance wise) on TPUs entire forum, but thats ONLY because he spent a crap ton of money to get the very best parts. Then, you compare his build to something like a Murderbox build, and then all the sudden it isn't so elite/awesome anymore. Nothing against fits' SR2 build, but a Murderbox is just in a league of its own.

I'd like to say that my i5_alive rig was the best rig I ever built, because of how much thought and planning went into it. It was built with a certain budget and I stayed well under that budget, but still built a very great looking/functioning machine. That build was definitely "up there" in quality IMO.

i5_alive - Built in Feb 2010

As for my current rig, I may have one of the better air cooled/quiet 3930K rigs, but thats only because I bought a bunch of Noctua fans. 
Eventually I'll post pictures, if I can find the dang time to.


----------



## _JP_ (May 11, 2012)

*It's great because it does the job...*

I do, obviously.
It was the best one in the store. When I bought it, I had demanded for the best that was available.
Just for you to see how awesome this computer is, a year and a half ago, I commented that my hard drive was a bit slow. My computer took this into account and proceeded to damage the HDD, by insulting it. The HDD started to whine. By that time was advised by software to backup all of my stuff. Took the computer to the store, since it was still under warranty and presto! New faster, quiter HDD.
But I was still not satisfied, so I bought a faster HDD. It is now as fast as a desktop with a regular HDD.
It doesn't end there, if I manage to find another SATA data/power connector for my laptop I will be able to install an SSD. It will be one of the very, very, very few 15.4'' laptops to have 2 storage devices in this planet.
It also runs all my games fluently, if I configure the graphics options correctly and never bitches about my 30-odd opened FF tabs plus a whole lot of other software running simultaneously.


----------



## theeldest (May 15, 2012)

Mine is obviously the prettiest.


View attachment 43890


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 30, 2012)

theeldest said:


> Mine is obviously the prettiest.
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=43890&stc=1&d=1318175457



looks clean


----------

